# Revaluation of IELTS Score



## Jinu (Apr 1, 2011)

I got my IELTS result today. I scored overall 7.5 with listening 8.5, readng 7.5, writing 6.5 and speaking 7. I wanted 7 for writing as well. I think my essay was not too good or bad. so I feel that there is a chance for me to get 7 after revaluation. My instructors also have confidence.Wat is your opinion? May I go for revaluation?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Your instructors having confidence is no guarantee, unless they've actually seen the essay...you can opt for a revaluation, the fee is GBP 60 from memory...if your score is increased in any of the four bands, you will be refunded that money....


----------



## guptaravi2k (Oct 23, 2010)

I took IELTS 4 times + 1 re-evaluation. Here is my IELTS history.
1st attempt : L7, R7.5, W8, S6.5 
re-evaluation : no change in score
2nd attempt: L8, R7, W7.5, S6.5
3rd attempt: L7.5, R6.5, W6.5, S7
4th attempt: L8.5, R9, W6.5, S7 

After wasting so much money and time on IELTS, I have given up. I now applied for my wife's ACS assessment to score extra 5 points to bring my total to 120.

Currently I am waiting for my wife's ACS response.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## arun84 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Guys
do you know how much should i get for my listening and reading inorder to get bandscore 7 in each (no of correct answers)

thank you


----------



## Ausieboy (Feb 1, 2011)

arun84 said:


> Hey Guys
> do you know how much should i get for my listening and reading inorder to get bandscore 7 in each (no of correct answers)
> 
> thank you


Hi,
You need to mention which IELTS are you taking *Academic* or *GT*
anyway to obtain a band score of 7 you ned to score: 

* Academic* Listening(30-31) Reading(30-32)	
* GT * Listening(30-31) Reading(34-35)


All the best
:clap2:


----------



## arun84 (Apr 2, 2011)

thnk you


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

are you still planning to take IELTS ? You initial W is 8 which is impressive...
just one attempt and you might be clear ....



guptaravi2k said:


> I took IELTS 4 times + 1 re-evaluation. Here is my IELTS history.
> 1st attempt : L7, R7.5, W8, S6.5
> re-evaluation : no change in score
> 2nd attempt: L8, R7, W7.5, S6.5
> ...


----------



## cpr (Jun 4, 2011)

Listening 9, Reading 9, Writting 7.5, Speaking 6.5 revaluation any possibilities?
How to go about for revaluation?


----------



## Ausieboy (Feb 1, 2011)

Jinu said:


> I got my IELTS result today. I scored overall 7.5 with listening 8.5, readng 7.5, writing 6.5 and speaking 7. I wanted 7 for writing as well. I think my essay was not too good or bad. so I feel that there is a chance for me to get 7 after revaluation. My instructors also have confidence.Wat is your opinion? May I go for revaluation?


Jinu,
U R not the only person who has undergone this Test. I had a Dr. friend who fared with distinction throughout his academics, but could not get through IELTS as his requirement was 7.5 in speaking and Listening, Can you guess !!? he took 9 shots before, finally, to achieve it. 
So do not loose your confidence, your scores are too good and writing is the easiest of all to score. Go through the Writing samples available on various sites and get into the depth as what have you missed out and what have you lacked in your writing. 
Try to succeed in what you do rather than sulk in what you have not achieved. I'm sure you will come out with flying colors. 
All the best, looking forward to hear some good news soon,
Ausieboy


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Instead of re-valuation, please attempt the whole test again. Changes are very rare that the score can increase in re-valuation. I was also confident about my re-val and to satisfy, I made an re-valuation attempt. but no change. Buthen I sat the whole test again to achieve the score. I you want to try your luck its your choice to go ahead.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

You can surely achieve the score by attempting the test again. Its easy and it works...
there are many who lost faith after so many attempts, but never gave hope, thinking each attempt as last, finally everyone succeed with required score.
Best Luck!


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Jinu,

I can understand your frustration, many people go through same.

When you are sure you have written which deserves 7 or more, but the point is you cant argue, fight or do anything.

Revaluation wont land you anywhere, your scores will be unchanged.

Only thing you can try is re-appear and try to get it.

No one can question IELTS score marker, whats their criteria to judge.

You just obey what they say. its mad mad world. 

So, focus on your next time attempt.

All The best.


Jinu said:


> I got my IELTS result today. I scored overall 7.5 with listening 8.5, readng 7.5, writing 6.5 and speaking 7. I wanted 7 for writing as well. I think my essay was not too good or bad. so I feel that there is a chance for me to get 7 after revaluation. My instructors also have confidence.Wat is your opinion? May I go for revaluation?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

ozmigration said:


> Jinu,
> 
> I can understand your frustration, many people go through same.
> 
> ...


Hi All, I am in the same boat, i am .5 away in writing test to get 20 points for DIAC, its pathetic as i am sure as hell i deserved 8, funny how they give you 8 or 9 across all and then writing drop you by .5 and they probably know you need that for DIAC  ugh sorry just really frustrated. 

I myself am seriously considering the re-valuation...but I think you are right about the re-evaluation doing nothing but make more $ for IELTS , i have read online that only very few remote cases get extra points, especially it seems if you are native english speaker they give you more consideration. But majority did not get anything but wait 10 weeks for nothing. Sometimes i feel its all done on purpose, i mean 10 - 12 weeks for revaluation ??? What the hell... obviously most ppl won't wait that long especially with the crazy deadlines and changing immigration laws.

Re-test is also very expensive ( i wonder how much IELTS makes out of this ! ) , and stressful. I understand the test is actually quiete easy, but alot of ppl end up getting lower scores when they excelled the first time ! What if the speaking tester this time just doesn't like you? You just can't argue with IELTS ! They are "perfect" and "all knowing" !


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

IELTS should be described as money making body.

Can you imagine someone who has been working and cracking big business deals for multinational companies in US and Europe had hard time to get 7 band. cause he was indian and giving IETS in india

Its not just ridiculous but far far disappointing to see somthing happening to us cause of our origin.

But can we do anything about it..sadly NO









JBY said:


> Hi All, I am in the same boat, i am .5 away in writing test to get 20 points for DIAC, its pathetic as i am sure as hell i deserved 8, funny how they give you 8 or 9 across all and then writing drop you by .5 and they probably know you need that for DIAC  ugh sorry just really frustrated.
> 
> I myself am seriously considering the re-valuation...but I think you are right about the re-evaluation doing nothing but make more $ for IELTS , i have read online that only very few remote cases get extra points, especially it seems if you are native english speaker they give you more consideration. But majority did not get anything but wait 10 weeks for nothing. Sometimes i feel its all done on purpose, i mean 10 - 12 weeks for revaluation ??? What the hell... obviously most ppl won't wait that long especially with the crazy deadlines and changing immigration laws.
> 
> Re-test is also very expensive ( i wonder how much IELTS makes out of this ! ) , and stressful. I understand the test is actually quiete easy, but alot of ppl end up getting lower scores when they excelled the first time ! What if the speaking tester this time just doesn't like you? You just can't argue with IELTS ! They are "perfect" and "all knowing" !


----------



## bangshws (Oct 14, 2011)

from my friends' experience, they got their scores increased after re-evaluation. If you're confident, take it!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Yup IELTS is a money making scheme but you cannot circumnavigate it


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Re-evaluation can certainly be done if you are confident of your performance and you have a lot of money .......just kidding...
but on a serious note..charge almost Rs5K for this is a bit ridiculous...
also I think they refund the amount if your bands are increased so surely they will not increase the bands very easily...

I was also thinking about doing it but instead felt to give the exam again...


----------



## mraices (Dec 1, 2012)

*It's the same everywhere*



JBY said:


> Hi All, I am in the same boat, i am .5 away in writing test to get 20 points for DIAC, its pathetic as i am sure as hell i deserved 8, funny how they give you 8 or 9 across all and then writing drop you by .5 and they probably know you need that for DIAC  ugh sorry just really frustrated.
> 
> I myself am seriously considering the re-valuation...but I think you are right about the re-evaluation doing nothing but make more $ for IELTS , i have read online that only very few remote cases get extra points, especially it seems if you are native english speaker they give you more consideration. But majority did not get anything but wait 10 weeks for nothing. Sometimes i feel its all done on purpose, i mean 10 - 12 weeks for revaluation ??? What the hell... obviously most ppl won't wait that long especially with the crazy deadlines and changing immigration laws.
> 
> Re-test is also very expensive ( i wonder how much IELTS makes out of this ! ) , and stressful. I understand the test is actually quiete easy, but alot of ppl end up getting lower scores when they excelled the first time ! What if the speaking tester this time just doesn't like you? You just can't argue with IELTS ! They are "perfect" and "all knowing" !



The same bloody thing also happens in Argentina. I reckon it is a worlwide thing. IELTS staff just sucks! They just want to suck your money. I willl do my first attempo on IELTS next February. Wish me luck !

Martin


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jinu said:


> I got my IELTS result today. I scored overall 7.5 with listening 8.5, readng 7.5, writing 6.5 and speaking 7. I wanted 7 for writing as well. I think my essay was not too good or bad. so I feel that there is a chance for me to get 7 after revaluation. My instructors also have confidence.Wat is your opinion? May I go for revaluation?


Did you achieve your target IELTS score? If you have achieved the required score for the institution, I think it's not practical to take the exam again. If you have the money, why not?


----------



## kav_kk (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi all
I just received my ielts results today L 8.0, R 6.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (first attempt)
I am really disappointed with reading as I needed 7 in each. I never thought I would score low in reading atleast!!
Is it worth to go for remark..i'm really confused!! Please suggest..

PS I'm really worried, if would be able to repeat the same results in writing in thenext attempt as the topic this time was quite easy


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

kav_kk said:


> Hi all
> I just received my ielts results today L 8.0, R 6.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (first attempt)
> I am really disappointed with reading as I needed 7 in each. I never thought I would score low in reading atleast!!
> Is it worth to go for remark..i'm really confused!! Please suggest..
> ...


Hello kav_kk,

I am afraid if one can get a band increase in Reading as it is not subjective but objective. However, if you are quite confident of your answers (34 should be correct out of 40), you can go for re-evaluation. The re-evaluation cost is Rs 5,500 and I do not know if there is an increase now.

For 6.5, one would have got either 32 or 33 correct answers. If one was missed by two answers, the number of correct answers would be 32 and if one missed by one answer, the number of correct answers would be 33, where in either of the cases, Band would be 6.5

IELTS Band Scores and Marking Criteria

Please see the above link for band calculator.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## kav_kk (Aug 31, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello kav_kk,
> 
> I am afraid if one can get a band increase in Reading as it is not subjective but objective. However, if you are quite confident of your answers (34 should be correct out of 40), you can go for re-evaluation. The re-evaluation cost is Rs 5,500 and I do not know if there is an increase now.
> 
> ...


thanks for the prompt the reply JR.. I am really confused regarding getting the results remarked, as I have heard that answers are checked by the computer..so there is no scope of any answer getting marked as wrong. So should I still go for reevaluation ?


----------



## Swamy (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah... same here... I completed 3 attempts and one Re-value.... Writing is always 6.5 and others are above 7 and 8 each time. Dont know but I feel, to know, what is needed for writing to get more than 7 is tricky! I need 7 in each. I tried IDP two times and British Council once. Does it make a difference which institution (IDP or British Council) you write exam in??


----------



## Swamy (Apr 14, 2013)

guptaravi2k said:


> I took IELTS 4 times + 1 re-evaluation. Here is my IELTS history.
> 1st attempt : L7, R7.5, W8, S6.5
> re-evaluation : no change in score
> 2nd attempt: L8, R7, W7.5, S6.5
> ...


Hwey congrats... the scores are awesome... how to get a score of 7 and above in Writing... I have been getting 6.5 in three attempts and all others are above 7 & 8 always


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

kav_kk said:


> thanks for the prompt the reply JR.. I am really confused regarding getting the results remarked, as I have heard that answers are checked by the computer..so there is no scope of any answer getting marked as wrong. So should I still go for reevaluation ?


Hello kav_kk,

Let me tell you, Reading and Listening are corrected by examiners and it is not a computer correction. 

This is the post, comment 29. People say it is possible based on the confidence of the individual as it is all corrected by examiners manually. There is one guy who have got a hike of Band 1 in Reading re-evaluation. Please follow below comment number 29.

IELTS re marking??? - Page 3

Again, the IELTS Simon blog says it is manual correction by examiners and so many people claim the same. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Even I have applied for remark for reading, and I hope for 7,


----------



## kav_kk (Aug 31, 2013)

Well I went for the re-evaluation and unfortunately the results were unchanged. It feels bad but anyhow I am planning for my third attempt now!


----------



## kav_kk (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys,
I attempted ielts for the second time and this time my score is:
R- 7
W-6.5
S-7.5
L-8.5
I chose British Council this time!

In my first attempt (IDP) I scored L/W/R/S- 8/7.5/6.5/7.5
I also went for the remark but unfortunately no change in reading score!!

So, I want to ask whether I should go for remark this time for writing??


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

I got my IELTS (GT)results today and got the following scores
Listening 9.0
Reading. 9.0
Writing. 7.5
Speaking. 8.0
I require 8 in each module
This was my second attempt. On my first attempt (academic module), I got the following scores
Listening 8.0
Reading. 8.0
Writing. 7.5
Speaking. 7.0
Should I resit the test or should I go for revaluation as I only need 0.5 increase in writing? Please advise.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

In my personal view, IELTS evaluation is purely based on human instincts. If the examiner likes your face, name, handwriting etc., you will be awarded marks. Furthermore, there are several retired folks who get employed this way and above all a money making method for them. Hence they'll ensure people dont get adequate scores, so that people sit for the exam over and over. I had also attempted IELTS and I was shocked by the scores and I managed to find out that some of the candidates have appeared as much as 8 times!

PTE is way off better since its a computer that's performing the evaluation, so it does not put any personal preferences or grudges. I then sat for the PTE academic exam and obtained my correct/deserved score.

Please dont waste time on IELTS.


----------

